# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Chiari Malformatie 1(kleine hersenen type 1)

## Babyg

Hallo allemaal! Ik heb vandaag te horen gekregen dat ik een verzakking van mijn kleine hersenen type 1 heb. Dit hebben ze gezien aan de hand van de uitslag van de MRI-scan. Ik loop nu bij de neuroloog, kwam hier terecht wegens klachten als flauw vallen, slecht/dubbel zien, hoofdpijn, duizelig, verlamd gevoel in armen etc. 
Ze gaan de scan nu uitgebreid bespreken/bekijken met de radioloog en moet volgende week weer terug komen voor een uitgebreid onderzoek.
Nu is mijn vraag: Wie heeft dit ook (gehad)? En wat zijn jullie ervaringen hiermee?? 
Ter informatie: Ben een jongedame van 26 jaar oud.

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Ik heb er geen ervaring mee, ook niet in mijn omgeving.
Ben benieuwd wat ze voor je kunnen betekenen.
Sterkte komende week!

----------


## Agnes574

Een vriendin van me heeft soortgelijke klachten..ik ga 's luisteren of zij al iets meer weet van haar onderzoeken!
Zij is ongeveer jouw leeftijd ook trouwens!
Sterkte intussen en hou ons op de hoogte als je wilt!!
Liefs Agnes

----------


## Sannetje45

> Hallo allemaal! Ik heb vandaag te horen gekregen dat ik een verzakking van mijn kleine hersenen type 1 heb. Dit hebben ze gezien aan de hand van de uitslag van de MRI-scan. Ik loop nu bij de neuroloog, kwam hier terecht wegens klachten als flauw vallen, slecht/dubbel zien, hoofdpijn, duizelig, verlamd gevoel in armen etc. 
> Ze gaan de scan nu uitgebreid bespreken/bekijken met de radioloog en moet volgende week weer terug komen voor een uitgebreid onderzoek.
> Nu is mijn vraag: Wie heeft dit ook (gehad)? En wat zijn jullie ervaringen hiermee?? 
> Ter informatie: Ben een jongedame van 26 jaar oud.


Hallo,

Ik heb vorige week te horen gekregen dat ook ik een verzakking in mijn kleine hersenen heb....had hier werkelijk nog nooit van gehoord.
Ik heb al jaren vreselijk hoofdpijn 24 uur per dag ..ook heb ik de diagnose Ziekte van Meniere.
Na veel bezoeken aan de neuroloog ben ik beland in Haarlem op de hoofdpijn poli..daar werd ik gelukkig wel serieus genomen...en bleek al gauw dat ik me niet voor niets niet goed voelde..
De laatste jaren heb ik veelingeleverd door mijn hoofdpijnen....en hoop dat ik nu eindelijk eens weer een stukje van mezelf terug krijg...
7 Sept heb ik een afspraak met de Neurochirurg om een evt operatie te bespreken....

Sandra

----------


## hilwoe

Wat vreselijk voor je, ik heb er nog nooit van gehoord, loop zelf al 17 jaar met vreselijke hoofdpijnen gemiddeld 3x per week hoewel het de laatste maand bijna dagelijks is, `men`vindt het niet nodig om een scan te laten maken omdat het een a/typische hoofdpijn-aangezichtspijn is en er dan ook geen oplossing voor is.
Ik hoop voor je dat een operatie gaat helpen, hoewel het mij ook doodeng lijkt.
Heel veel sterkte toegewenst, 
Henriette

----------


## sparkel

hallo jonge dame van 26 jaar...hiero is er een die dus ook een chiari malformatie heeft..type 1!
jah meid, ik weet tis erggg schrikken!..ik heb er ook een syringomyelie bij, daat heet dat ik door me chiari hersen vocht in me rugge merg heb gekregen..nu sta ik op de lijst voor een operatie...maar er is ook een speciaal forum voor chiari malformatie en syringomyelie patieenten.
misschien dat je hier meer baad bij heb...hier is alvast de link http://www.syringo-chiari.info/ en kan je je gewoon aanmelden daar hoor.
hopelijk heb ik je met dit antwoord een beetje kunnen helpen.
lieve groetjes van Yvon

----------


## Babyg

Hallo allemaal! Ben ik weer! Nu ben ik bijna een twee jaar verder en mijn klachten zijn alleen maar toegenomen, naast duizeligheid, ook last van krachtverlies benen, tintelingen armen/benen, handen/voeten, constante hoofdpijn, steken in nek, schouders en rug. 
Loop nu bij een andere neuroloog. Ook bij andere artsen geweest, om andere dingen uit te sluiten (omdat een Arnold Chiar Malformatie type 1 nogal een gecompliceerd en moeilijk te behandelen aandoening is) zoals evenwichtsonderzoek (ze dachten aan ziekte van Meniere), internist (wel schildklieraandoenig vastgesteld: traagwerkende schildklier: slik ik medicatie voor) en onderzoek om MS uit te sluiten (want hier dachten ze ook eerst aan).
Ben ondertussen radeloos en op zoek naar mensen voor tips en adviezen! Of mensen met soortgelijke klachten. 

De klachten zijn:
	Evenwichtsklachten (dit is constant aanwezig in verschillende gradaties)
	Duizelig
	Coordinatie-, Balans klachten
	Desorientatie in ruimte 
	Hoofdpijn, druk op gehele hoofd. Steken, pijn.
	Druk op het achterhoofd/nek.
	Pijn in nek (ook stijf, scheve stand)
	Pijn in schouders (ook stijf)
	Pijn en steken in rug
	Moeite met lopen (evenwicht bewaren)
	Als ik lig, krakende/suizende oren
	Dubbelzien
	Trillende ogen
	Moeite met focussen
	Last van fel licht (pijn aan ogen), moeite met in het donker kijken
	Krachtverlies in benen en armen (handen en voeten), tintelingen.
	Soms steken en trillen van benen en armen (handen en voeten)
	Pijn in het gezicht (stijfheid)
	Last van tremor over gehele lichaam (spiertrekkingen)
	Vermoeidheid
	Benauwdheid (met ademhalen)
	Zwart voor ogen, flauw vallen (dit is 2x gebeurd)

Ben nu doorverwezen naar een neurochirurg. Een operatie aan de kleine hersenen is de enige optie om de chiari op te heffen. Maar hier zijn veel risico's aan verbonden..
Ik ben nu afgekeurd en mag niet meer werken. Het heeft een grote impact op mijn leven. Herkent iemand mijn verhaal of kent iemand met soortgelijke klachten en heeft eventueel tips/adviezen voor mij, dan hoor ik het graag!

Groeten!!

----------


## sparkel

hoi hoi,
ik heb al eerder gereageerd, op het forum chiari malformatie.
maar even een vraagje?..begrijp je eigenlijk wel wat je chirurg je verteld heeft?
het is namelijk NIET zo dat ze je aan je kleine hersenen gaan opereren, maar, ze gaan een klein stukje bot achter bij je hoofdgat weg halen.
en ik ken je vertellen, het klinkt een een stuk heftiger dan het in feitte is, want zei het zo, dat ik deze operatie voor 2 maanden terug zelf heb gehad.
als je erover wil praten, dan mag je me toevoegen op msn...mijn adres daar is [email protected] er bestaat ook een speciaal forum voor mensen met chiari en syringmoyelie, want syringmoyelie is in feitte wat de klachten veroorzaakt.

ik wens je heel veel sterkte, veel liefs van Yvon

ps het adres van het forum:http://www.syringo-chiari.info of anders kijk even bij google bij syringomeyelie , dan kan je het wel vinden

----------


## petitrebel

> Hallo allemaal! Ben ik weer! Nu ben ik bijna een twee jaar verder en mijn klachten zijn alleen maar toegenomen, naast duizeligheid, ook last van krachtverlies benen, tintelingen armen/benen, handen/voeten, constante hoofdpijn, steken in nek, schouders en rug. 
> Loop nu bij een andere neuroloog. Ook bij andere artsen geweest, om andere dingen uit te sluiten (omdat een Arnold Chiar Malformatie type 1 nogal een gecompliceerd en moeilijk te behandelen aandoening is) zoals evenwichtsonderzoek (ze dachten aan ziekte van Meniere), internist (wel schildklieraandoenig vastgesteld: traagwerkende schildklier: slik ik medicatie voor) en onderzoek om MS uit te sluiten (want hier dachten ze ook eerst aan).
> Ben ondertussen radeloos en op zoek naar mensen voor tips en adviezen! Of mensen met soortgelijke klachten. 
> 
> De klachten zijn:
> 	Evenwichtsklachten (dit is constant aanwezig in verschillende gradaties)
> 	Duizelig
> 	Coordinatie-, Balans klachten
> 	Desorientatie in ruimte 
> ...


Hoi ,

Ik ben een mede lotgenoot ,je mag me altijd mailen of toevoegen op msn.
Ik herken alle klachten die je hebt.

----------


## sparkel

hoi hoi, wat zeg je me nou? een operatie aan kleine hersenene?? wel nee joh!! wat jij waarschijnlijk bedoeld is een decompressie operatie, dit is een operatie waarbij ze je achterhoofdsgat vebreden, door een stukje van het bot weg te nemen. ik neem aan dat je ook syringomeylie hebt?
logisch aan iedere operatie zit een risico, maar geloof me ik zag er ook als een berg tegen op, en achteraf..is het 100% mee gevallen.
je hebt helaas geen naam bij je verhaal staan van jezelf.
mag ik je vragen wie je neurochirurg is?
groetjes Yvon

----------


## Annalia

> Hallo allemaal! Ik heb vandaag te horen gekregen dat ik een verzakking van mijn kleine hersenen type 1 heb. Dit hebben ze gezien aan de hand van de uitslag van de MRI-scan. Ik loop nu bij de neuroloog, kwam hier terecht wegens klachten als flauw vallen, slecht/dubbel zien, hoofdpijn, duizelig, verlamd gevoel in armen etc. 
> Ze gaan de scan nu uitgebreid bespreken/bekijken met de radioloog en moet volgende week weer terug komen voor een uitgebreid onderzoek.
> Nu is mijn vraag: Wie heeft dit ook (gehad)? En wat zijn jullie ervaringen hiermee?? 
> Ter informatie: Ben een jongedame van 26 jaar oud.


Hallo jonge dame,
Hierbij een reactie van een oudere dame :Wink:  Ik ben Anna 52jaar enhet is inmiddels 
14 jaar geleden dat ik te horen kreeg dat ik Arnold Chiari type 1 had.Dat was even schrikken want het is nou niet iets wat je dagelijks hoort laat staan doormaakt.Maar ergens was ik ook erg opgelucht om te weten dat er eindelijk een diagnose was voor al mijn klachten en ik niet langer werd gezien als een aanstelster met hyperventilatie!:mad Na allerlei onderzoeken en overleg ben ik uiteindelijk geopereerd in het VU ziekenhuis in Amsterdam.Een zware operatie van enige uren en niet zonder risico"s.wat was ik bang ! Ik had 2 jonge kinderen en het was toen nog iets wat zelden voorkwam en 50/50 kans van slagen.Maar ik kan je zeggen Wat ben ik blij dat ik toch geopereerd ben anders had het goed mis kunnen gaan.En geloof het of niet het is mij niet 100 maar 1000 procent meegevallen.Natuurlijk enkele dagen helse hoofdpijnen maar na 10 dagen liep ik alweer buiten met mijn kids ! Nog altijd verbaas ik mij er over hoe kundig de medici zijn,en tja niet al mijn klachten zijn verdwenen ik zal altijd last van duizeligheid et.etc. maar het is niet vergelijkbaar.En het meest van al is ;Ik ben er nog! ik loop, ik zwem,ik fiets, ik lach.durf weer opvakantie (vliegen)en word
binnenkort oma ! :Smile: Mocht je geopereerd moeten worden dame :Wink:  wees niet bang !
We zijn nu 14 jaar verder dus wat ze toen al konden,kunnen zenu nog veel beter!
Ik wens je heel veel sterkte ! P.S. op google kun je ook veel info winnen hierover.
Gr Annalia

----------


## siccdirk

ik heb ervaren ermee ben geopereert in 2006 13 - okt ook een verzaking van mijn kleine hersen cel. 
het is eerst goed afglopen nu heb ik weer veel last van mijn achterhooft.
Ik moet nu veel nadenken wat ik tip.kan niet meer plat legen dan krijg ik geen lucht meer.
ik moet 25-6-2012 weer na groningen mijn evenwicht is ook weer mis in leeuwarden hebben e al ontdekt dat het weer mis is met mij.

----------


## siccdirk

nog even met mij mijn naam is siccodirk mijn msn= [email protected]
ze hebben ruimte gemaakt in de stam om de bloedomloop en de zenuwen vrij temaken je krijgt tehoren dat het 50 om 50 % dat het slaagt.Mijn pijn is bijna niet meer uit tehouden.
maar ik blijf vrolijk en zet door dat moet je wel doen anders ga je berg af. Heb ook wel dagen bij dat ik maar 3 uurtjes slaap dan ga ik van de pijn en krijg slaap tekort als ik slapen wil zit ik recht op zodra ik wat plat ga krijg ik geen lucht meer en heb ook last van dat ik elke min van de dag dronken ben. ik moet goed zien en kijken waar ik loop.elke dag ga ik nu achter uit en dat merken mijn fam en buren ook en mijn huisdokter ook waar ik nu elkedag mee moet bellen om de zelfde tijd.Ik ben al afgekeurd voor werken de eerstekeer dat ik geopereert ben heb ik nog lelekeplekken over gehouden op mijn scheenbeen daar komen zomaar vochtblieren op dit kunnen ze niet achterkomen hoe dit kan.
je mag me toevoegen aan je msn wil graag je helpen om erdoor teslepen en je mag me altijd dingen vragen
siccodirk

----------


## siccdirk

binnen 6 weken wordt ik gopereert weer ze gaan stukjes tussen mijn nevlies doen n hersen puntes verwijderen die niks doen verwijderen om het vocht eter telaten stromen

----------


## LadyChiariNL

Hallo ik ben een 24jarige dame die nu alweer
3jaar na mijn Chiari operatie lotgenoten probeer te vinden

Ik maak plaatjes en zet ze op fb! Mijn ultieme droom een
Chiari stichting... Mijn Chiari verhaal staat op fb.

https://m.facebook.com/acshoutout

@ArnoldChiariNL

Chiari heeft mijn leven veranderd!

----------


## jolienquinten

Hallo, ik ben een meid van 25 jaar en heb enkele maanden geleden te horen gekregen dat ik chiari type 1 heb. Ik sta nu voor de moeilijke keuze om al dan niet te opereren: wat zouden jullie doen?

----------


## Dizzy72

Hallo ik ben Daniela, 41 jaar en word vrijdag geopereerd aan arnold chiari malformati, wie weet hoe veel haar ze achter op je Hooft weg scheren??

----------


## LadyChiariNL

Hallo Daniela. Ik heb de operatie al ondergaan... En ze scheren half in het midden een stukje weg!.. Ik heb op Facebook een chiari pagina gemaakt. Als je wilt kan je altijd kijken en in contact komen met vele Chiari soldaten in Engeland en USA. 

Groep: Chiari Chat
en pagina heet: Chiari Fact & Sayings.

Enorm veel sterkte toe gewenst.

----------


## Zerah

Heey jolien, ik persoonlijk zal de operatie ondergaan. zonder de operatie had ik er waarschijnlijk niet meer geweest. ik was 8 jaar toen ze bij mij deze ziekte aantroffen. ik ben inmiddels 20 jaar en kan weer veel doen zonder angsten.

----------

